# st Joe day trip



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

The kids have been begging to go so we planned a weekend camping trip but with the storms forecast we decided to do a day trip. They were very scattered and hidden deep in the grass and a ton of throw backs babies but we picked thru and got a 1 man limit of mid to large size. The kids had a blast finding all sorts of stuff their highlight was 2 horseshoe crabs that they were amazed by. I did trip and take a urchin the the side of the foot ouch. Didn't take time to take any finished pics. We will head back in two weeks for our camping if the weather will allow.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Always fun to go scalloping. Especially fun to watch the kids and their excitement.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What are effects of those urchins. I always wondered. Have been afraid to search much in the grass because of the huge numbers of them. Never know of anyone to get popped by one, so I have no idea how bad they are. Like:
Prickly pear cactus?
wasp?
hornet?
hardhead cat?
Portuguese Man o' War?
Darth Vader's Death Star planet destroyer?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

It wasn't to bad it was about like a bad jellyfish sting but I kept fishing. It takes a lot to get one in you. We always wade with no shoes and the only reason I had i an issue this time is i had the youngest boy in the kayak and lost my balance trying g to hold on to the kayak and stepped down at just the right time


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

It has been my experience that where there are sea urchins there are very few if any scallops. My first year taught me this lesson. 

When I see urchins....I roll on. Once I caught on to this point we got our limits. 

To me, it appears that the urchins prefer a different type of grass than the scallops. I can tell that there are at least 2 types of grass out there. 

I go scalloping for a week every year for the last 6 years and that appears to be true so far. 

I'm here now. Just lurking on the forum to get some intelligence before we hit the water in the am. 

Maybe someone can corroborate these findings. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

I've found just the opposite . I even told a first time buddy last weekend to check under urchins. He did as well as I do and pick up scallops. Several times multiples . My brother in law has found very similar results. No saying one way is more correct than the other but that's from 10/12 trips a season for the last 20 years.


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Any suggestions on a good cheap place to stay? This will be my rodeo. I'm taking my 18 yr son and a couple of his buddies!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

hyco said:


> I've found just the opposite . I even told a first time buddy last weekend to check under urchins. He did as well as I do and pick up scallops. Several times multiples . My brother in law has found very similar results. No saying one way is more correct than the other but that's from 10/12 trips a season for the last 20 years.


Well....maybe I'll have to rethink my theory. 

We went today and did so-so. With me and my 11 year old son we only managed 50 or so in 4-5 hours. 

Had to finally bail because the wind kicked up HARD! Must have been blowing 15-20 knots out of the south. It was whitecapping in the shallows we were scalloping. 

Looked up and we were the only ones out!

Headed in and it was rough! Got our to the middle of the bay on the way back to Presnells and it was easy 2ft with easily some 3-4's in there!

Loaded on the trailer and the guys at Presnells said everyone they talked to the past few days have been getting way less than we did today. 

He said most only get single digits?!? (7-8) 

It's only day 1. I will post a separate report later in the week. 

Sorry to sorta hi-jack this one...but....


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Last Drop said:


> Any suggestions on a good cheap place to stay? This will be my rodeo. I'm taking my 18 yr son and a couple of his buddies!


Can't help you there much. 

Most places are houses and rent mostly by the week, which can get pricey. 

We did find a place years ago when we first came for just 3 days for something like $400? 

Just try and find some VRBO (vacation rentals by owner) for the area. 

Might find something to your needs. 

Good luck and I'm sure y'all have a great time! Some things are hard to put a price on! Spending some time with your son will be priceless. Especially since he will we out of the "nest" soon!

P.S. I think Scallop Cove Cottages are reasonable. Check there. 
http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rental...-north-west/cape-san-blas/scallop-cove-villas


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

If you have a camper we stay at dead lakes campground in wewa. No tourist and a real nice place.


----------



## cape 24 (Oct 23, 2014)

Last Drop said:


> Any suggestions on a good cheap place to stay? This will be my rodeo. I'm taking my 18 yr son and a couple of his buddies!


 Dixie belle motel or mainstay suites. Both are in port st joe.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I go down to Mexico Beach every year for about 15 years now. My buddy's family has a place there and has been going all of his 40+ years. Every other year or so, we give scalloping a try and never find any. I think we have found 6-8 in all 15 years put together. I've always been reluctant to sift through the grass due to all of the urchins. I never knew how bad the sting was. Next year, maybe we will give it a try. It looks like we have been searching WAY too shallow as well. We've been in 1-3ft of water.


----------

